# Homosexuality in Elizabethan England



## Ireth (Jan 31, 2015)

I've recently revised my WIP Bellringer, a fantasy retelling of The Hunchback of Notre Dame, to include a homoromantic relationship between the MC (who is actually bi, and was formerly engaged to the male villain) and her female love interest. The story is set in England during the late 1500's. How prevalent would gay/lesbian relationships have been during that time? Would they have been able to hide easily? What were people's thoughts on the whole issue?


----------



## Medievalist (Jan 31, 2015)

Ireth said:


> I've recently revised my WIP Bellringer, a fantasy retelling of The Hunchback of Notre Dame, to include a homoromantic relationship between the MC (who is actually bi, and was formerly engaged to the male villain) and her female love interest. The story is set in England during the late 1500's. How prevalent would gay/lesbian relationships have been during that time? Would they have been able to hide easily? What were people's thoughts on the whole issue?



Google Edward II. See also Henry Darnley. See Shakespeare's Sonnet 22. See the remarks made about Marlowe. 

But keep in mind that the concept of homosexuality, of sexual orientation, are very modern. Elizabethans thought more of specific sex acts than sexual orientation.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

They might have been more prevalent and common that you might have thought... but I doubt open and obvious in any way...
They would have been not named as gay/lesbian as such [I think that is a fairly modern concept], but it was not unknown for Gentlemen [the upper class at least] to have "friends" that were very close... It was all okay if it wasn't politically advantageous to bring it up and then it could be used along with being Catholic, Witchcraft, Spying etc...
It didn't have to be true, it had to look true...
One of the male advisers to Queen Elisabeth was in such a relationship for years [despite being thought of as her "lover"] and was only "outed" when he became too politically powerful. Sorry I can't remember his name but he was eventually executed for crimes against the state...
I don't know much about lesbianism in that time but I doubt that people have changed that much. As women were usually less powerful and recorded at that time, I can guess that it was a similar deal, so as long as it couldn't be an issue politically no-one cared...


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Feb 2, 2015)

Life back then was similar to today in this regard to homosexuality and other things: those who are wealthy can do whatever they want, especially royalty. They can pay for who or what they want, it is easy for them to have discretion if that is their wish, as long as they produce an heir.
Those who are very poor can do much of the same with each other since no one else cares. It is the middle class where things can become an issue. In some places homosexuality was thought of as a common occurrence, in others it was something that happened but was frowned upon, in some places it did not "count" if you were married and did it on the side.
You have plenty of options for how to craft your story.


----------

